# What % cash discount to expect on new car?



## michaelm (7 May 2004)

Before I start to ring around or call into dealers . . 
I'm thinking of buying a new car (Mazda Premacy 7 seater) which has an ex-works price of €22435.  I wouldn't be trading-in but rather arranging my own finance and looking for a cash price 'on the road'.  I wonder what cash discount any AAMers may have secured when buying a car recently.  It used to be about 10% (5% for Hondas and FIAT being Open Book).  Anyone know? Anyone in the business?


----------



## Billo (7 May 2004)

I was offered €1,000 off for cash against a new toyota corolla.
Rgds
Billo


----------



## rainyday (7 May 2004)

I understand that the cash buyer can be actually at a disadvantage, compared to the buyer getting their finance through the garage, as the garage hope/plan to get a significant bit of their margin on the deal through commission on the finance deal. So you might be best to keep schtum about the cash bit until you've done the haggling.


----------



## GG (7 May 2004)

*Stupid Question*

What does 'Cash' exactly mean.  Does it actually mean carrying €25,000 in 50s, or is it a general term to mean a non financed deal.  Is it a means for the retailer to evade tax?

GG


----------



## Dr Moriarty (7 May 2004)

*Re: Stupid Question*

Push the dealer as hard as you can, michaelm.

Your timing isn't perfect, but any dealer with sense should give you 5-10% off for a cash deal (no, not a brown bagful of € notes, I just mean where you're not trading in an oul' yoke that's going to cost him money to service 'n' valet and then sit taking up space on his forecourt until he sells it on... probably with a 3-month guarantee that he's going to have to stand over.)

What I mean by timing is — in December 2002 (Christmas week, actually), I bought a 01 Seat Alhambra (TDi) that they were asking €29,500 for — for €26,600 (ergo almost 10% off — _and_ I got them to put new tyres on it and throw in a 24-month extended warranty...) At the end of any year, these guys are gaggin' for a straight cash sale. Nobody buys a brand new car at the end of the year, they'll all hold out for the next year's reg. no on their plate...

But that's just when the garage is looking for a big sale to round up their crappy figures for Nov-Dec. — and just when they have to hand out the Chrimbo bonus to all their staff...

Hang tough. If you can at all, postpone the purchase 'till closer to the end of the year. And enjoy the new motor...!

Dr. M.


----------



## okidoki987 (8 May 2004)

*Re: Stupid Question*

Depends on the make of car.
Toyota very skinny discounts as VW.
They know they can sell the cars to somebody else.
Fords 10% is the norm.
Ask them about "free" alloys, tax etc.


----------

